# Backpacking portable stoves.



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys, I will be packing up into the Uintas this year for the elk hunt. So I am wondering if anyone has used any of the cheaper portable stoves I have seen on amazon such as Odoland, bisgear, firemaple, ekticity, Koch, etc. I am more interested in the combo packs that have the pots and stuff. What are your thoughts on functionality and quality. I wont likely being doing a ton of backpacking adventures so I hesitate to dump alot of money into it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I used to use one similar to those, got it at Allied 20 years ago during the going out of business sale after their big fire. It's steel and plastic, there were no titanium components on most camping gear back then. Now I will actually backpack in with my Biolite because it doesn't require that I pack fuel, it charges my phone, and there are no empty canisters to deal with. The downsides are having to find pieces of wood that are the appropriate size or cut plugs, and the risk that the available fuel will be wet. To mitigate that risk I carry an Esbit stove and a half dozen fuel tabs.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If all you are doing is boiling water for dehydrated meals then go with this:

https://whiteboxalcoholstoves.com/

cheap, bombproof, simple, fuel is cheap and readily available, works at all elevations. I have been using mine for years. I have backpacked with folks using fancy expensive stoves and they have had issues. This has always worked--every single time


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Airborne said:


> If all you are doing is boiling water for dehydrated meals then go with this:
> 
> https://whiteboxalcoholstoves.com/
> 
> cheap, bombproof, simple, fuel is cheap and readily available, works at all elevations. I have been using mine for years. I have backpacked with folks using fancy expensive stoves and they have had issues. This has always worked--every single time


Never heard of these before!! I have a jet boil that I like but I must admit I am intrigued by these. I think I'm going to drop $24 and pick one up to try out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Haven’t tried any of the stoves you mentioned, but I love my Jetboil. It’s never let me down, easy to start and boils water in a couple minutes. It’s one purchase I’ve never regretted.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

brisket said:


> Haven't tried any of the stoves you mentioned, but I love my Jetboil. It's never let me down, easy to start and boils water in a couple minutes. It's one purchase I've never regretted.


I was just gonna say that. My wife is who got me on it and I'll never look back. Jet boil and some freeze dried food.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

At 5:40 minutes this guy pulls out a stick stove. Looks like it works great.


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

Jetboil


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

A bit late but I picked up a Primus Classic for 20 bucks. Bought some wierd Yodo brand set of pots and other nearly useless crap. It was cheap and had the size I needed most. The stove works just fine for being cheaper.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys, I am still torn on what I am doing to get.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are some stoves I did a write up about a while back.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-g...l-backpacking-stoves-buscraft-mini-stove.html

All stoves have advantages and disadvantages so it's really a "pick yer poison" proposition but I love a hot meal on the trail so I'm always open to trying a new methodology.

The alcohol stove Airborne suggested is very easy to use and really produce a lot of heat. I like alcohol stoves a lot. They do sometimes need a windscreen which can be purchased for cheap on Amazon


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Airborne said:


> If all you are doing is boiling water for dehydrated meals then go with this:
> 
> https://whiteboxalcoholstoves.com/
> 
> cheap, bombproof, simple, fuel is cheap and readily available, works at all elevations. I have been using mine for years. I have backpacked with folks using fancy expensive stoves and they have had issues. This has always worked--every single time


Those are sweet, I like their business model and might have to try one. I currently have an MSR pocket rocket but the canisters are a bit bulky.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I like Airbornes idea. I recently bought the MSR Reactor. Looking back and knowing im just gonna boil water it probably was overkill on weight and wallet but live and learn.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

On the topic of fuel: denatured alcohol is cheaper to buy at the hardware store than most camping suppliers. 

You will want a fuel bottle to carry the alcohol though. I carry a small MSR style fuel bottle but some guys will use Nalgene bottles for alcohol fuel.

Also, here is a tiny stove I used last year during the deer hunt to have a hot drink during the cold of the morning. Sure beat the weight of a thermos!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I just got back from a solo backpacking trip in the Ruby mountains last week and used my whitebox stove the entire time. I still have the small cardboard box it was shipped in and noticed the postage date I bought it was January of 2011 and it is still going strong and works perfectly. A wind screen is a must and will save you time and fuel. Mine came with one and it's small and weighs an ounce. You can use a couple apple sized rocks to keep the wind screen around your bowl. This works better than the paperclip I originally used to use. 

The Yellow Heet fuel I use comes in a tough bottle and I just use that bottle to carry the fuel. Throw a new bottle in the backpack and it will last me 6 days of boiling 2 meals per day.

I also carry a very small plastic measuring container (imagine a plastic shot glass) so I can properly measure out the correct fuel amount for the amount of water I am boiling. A little practice and you can measure out an ounce or two of fuel to boil the 1, 2, or 3 cups of water that you need for a mountain house meal or coffee or oatmeal. Makes it highly efficient with no guess work. 

Thought I would chime in with a couple of 'hacks' I have found when using mine through the years


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I try to deal with cooking as little as possible when backpacking, and for the last three years I've run a cheap little stove that I got from amazon. It's made by BRS and costs about $17. I've run stoves 3 times that price in the past and had them fail, but this little guy is bulletproof. It is absolutely micro (weighs about 30 grams) and fits nearly any fuel canister out there. I use my pack as a wind break and the GSI stainless steel kettle. If all you're worried about is boiling water for freeze dried meals or hot drinks then you don't need anything more than that set up. This stove has a cult following among backpackers and for $17 is worth a try for the season.


----------

